# Any possibility of visiting Comox air base?



## Android (8 Jul 2006)

Hey all,

As those who read my other post know, I'm working towards becoming a CF pilot. I'm within driving distance of CFB Comox, and I'd love a chance to visit there and see what it's like.

Is this something that's within the realm of possibility? Is there anybody stationed there who'd be willing to give a dumb civilian a tour?

Thanks!


----------



## Zoomie (9 Jul 2006)

Fire me off a PM with your email address and personal information.  I will send it to our Public Affairs Officer who will set you up with a tour of the Wing.


----------

